
Thoughts on MongoDB’s Humongous $150M Round - mblakele
http://kellblog.com/2013/10/21/thoughts-on-mongodbs-humongous-150m-round/
======
mblakele
From the post: "The two winners of the next-generation NoSQL database wars
have been decided: MongoDB and Hadoop. Everyone else is basically toast. The
faster they figure that out, the faster they can carve off sensible niches on
the periphery of the market instead of running like decapitated chickens in
the middle of it."

